# For anyone who thinks they are alone in their emotional response to the attack



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.msnbc.com/news/631188.asp?0si=-


> quote:SEVEN IN 10 said they have felt depressed since the terrorist attacks Sept. 11, nearly half report having trouble concentrating and a third said they have had trouble sleeping, according to the poll by the Pew Research Center for the People & the Press.


K.------------------ï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html I do not work for anyone who sells any IBS related products.


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Thank you Kmottus. I've been very surprised by my deep feelings about this whole thing and having never gone through anything like this before, wasn't quite sure what to do! Guess I just go along and deal with it. Nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

thanks for posting K....we are all in this together... a nation of sighs and sorrows


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks K. 4-6 weeks of this???? Man.... I dunno. BQ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think for PSTD (post traumatic stress) part of the diagnosis is that the symptoms have to continue past the 4 or 6 week mark.Up until then it is considered fairly normal to be stressed out, jumpy, agitated, nervous, sad or depressed after a major big bad has happened.I'm just now having the tradegy show up in my dreams a bit, so I know I'm just now really starting to process it. I even look at planes a bit suspiciously when overhead (I think an AWAC went over my house...probably on it's way back to the military bases 'round here....I looked at it really hard as it was flying kinda low, and even though it was starting to get dark I could make out the funny hump on the back of the plane) and I wasn't near where it happened.K.------------------ï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html I do not work for anyone who sells any IBS related products.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

K, When everyday seems to last a month, that many weeks seems interminable. However, on the other hand, it is good to know there will be an end to it. The poor folks who exhibit those symptoms after the 4-6 weeks are the ones to be concerned about. BQ


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Thank you for posting this K. This whole thing has affected me much more than I ever anticipated it would. My IBS is really acting up, my anxiety is at an all time high in months, I have trouble sleeping and when I am asleep I'm having nightmares about the whole thing.I spoke to my boyfriend last night about how I was feeling and he insisted that I'm not the only person that feeling way. So after hearing him say that and reading that article it's reassuring to know that I'm not alone!------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown[This message has been edited by shyra22f (edited 09-21-2001).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I hope the truama info I posted helps some from the IFFGD.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Thank you K. I've read a lot of articles and gotten e-mail through work that suggests seeing counsellors as though they are a quick fix and what many of us are going through is not normal. So far I've been numb, really sad, angry and depressed and it seems to be staying around.


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

hello everyone....although i may be one of the farthest (location wise) from the disasters, it still hurts and hits home. i live very close to our local airport and after the attacks, i didn't hear our planes flying until 3 days after. now, everytime i hear a plane, i say a little prayer. it just amazes me how far spread this web of terrorism is! those bastards. my heart goes out to all who have suffered the lost of loved ones. take extreme care of yourselves.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

I haven't been as badly affected as most on the BB, don't know why as I do live in one of the areas that's lost a lot of folks. But I was in New York City the day before the attack and now have to go in Monday. I do freelance work out of my home, but every now and then have to see a client. I'm having to really force myself to go into the city. It's a bit like getting up on a horse again and riding it. I've heard people are staying away from the city and that the theaters and restaurants are suffering. I guess we really must show some resolve and get back in there otherwise we let the terrorists win.


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

My IBS seems to be stable, I think I finally figured out the right dosage of the medications. In general, I still feel unbelief at what has happened. But, well, I feel like I'm going out on a limb here, so here it goes...I don't know about anyone else, but I have noticed a definite change in my attitude since the Sept. 11 attacks. Prior to that morning, I was at the low point in my depression cycle of feeling sorry for myself, regretting the things that I "should have done", grumbling about the things in the past that I can not change, did I do the right thing by quitting my job, you know, stupid stuff like that. That morning, I felt like someone "hit me upside the head with a 2x4". I was already in shock about the death of my friend and our family had just had a scare regarding my niece's health, but that Tuesday morning was beyond anyone's comprehension.I felt my perspective shift from myself to the world at large. I realized, or rather remembered, that I was part of a larger purpose than just me. I was intensely grateful for my parents, my husband, and my friends. I feel that I had become very "self-focused" over the last few years as my health has been vacillating between tolerable and "why bother". I feel as if I have received a wake up call to appreciate what is in front of me and to start living in the present. I just hope this lesson will take root and blossom and is not overcome by the weeds of depression and anxiety.I don't want anyone to get the wrong idea. I am as shocked and dismayed as anyone. I have not been directly touched by the tragedy, but through this board I know of those who have been and I grieve with them. I found the memorial service from Washington on Friday to be especially comforting and felt a certain amount of peace after listening to it.I know we will all react in our own ways to these events. I'm curious if anyone else has felt this "perspective shift"?


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Thanks,Kmottus.This helps a lot.







Beth


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Very well stated Madchen. I understand exactly what you're saying. I too am for more grateful for my loved ones. And sadly, it took a tragedy like this more to also realize that everything is not about "me". You said it all much better than I could've







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------

